# 'Tour Divide'



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2016)

Okay, not a UK event, but the figures looks very scary

Guy Martin's ridden it this year (why he wasn't at the TT)

https://www.facebook.com/GuyMartinR...10418679022/10153896398789023/?type=3&theatre

http://road.cc/content/news/175755-...-–-two-week-unsupported-bike-race-along-rocky


http://tourdivide.org/about_the_route

It looks like a British rider won this year too; https://gearjunkie.com/tour-divide-record-2016-mike-hall


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2016)

Guy had said that he wasn't going to the TT ages back cos he wanted to do this event.


----------



## andrew_s (1 Jul 2016)

Mike Hall (as in Round the World and Transcontinental races) won in 13 days 23 hours (for 2718 miles), beating the old record by something like 12 hours.
Guy set off about 3 days before the mass start (~185 riders), riding as an individual time trial, and finished in 18 days 6 hours, which would have seen him 8th in the mass start.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Guy had said that he wasn't going to the TT ages back cos he wanted to do this event.


He did indeed


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Jul 2016)

the bike channel has recently been running an interesting programme following riders on a previous edition of this race, well worth seeking out and having a look, looks an amazing ride!


----------



## clid61 (3 Jul 2016)

Mike Hall is an absolute good egg and legend and has brought us the gruelling Transcontinental Race, in its 4th year this year .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Aug 2016)

I have a long-time plan to do this when my current academic appointment ends, in 4 years. It's still my intention... I much prefer more remote challenges; I've done a fair bit of solo wilderness canoeing and the like. I've never been involved with the long-distance cycling scene, although I have always cycled a lot, but I don't intend to try to compete with anyone else, only to finish. The only thing I'm really worried about is bears - I know a Grizzly expert here, and he has a good chunk of his face missing from an attack years back.


----------



## freddietanguapo (3 Aug 2018)

I followed the Tour Divide this year. Made me tired just reading about it. Having to watch out for Grizzlies in the middle of the woods gives an additional twist.


----------

